# Our new range?



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

After griping for most of the 11 years we've owned it, we've resolved ourselves to replacing the Viking 30" gas range. After considerable research here, Epinions and at Consumer Report's site (I'm a member so I can see all the reviews), I settled on the GE 30" dual fuel range. It has five gas burners (one is for a cast-aluminum griddle that's included but for which there's also a regular grate). One burner is 17,000 BTUs and another at 6,000 specializes in low simmers. The rest are 8K, 10K and 11K. The main oven is true convection (the air is heated, not just blown around). The smaller, lower oven has a lift-out enameled steel liner you can remove and wash at the sink. The large oven is also self-cleaning, with an adjustable cleaning times (you're not locked into a 5 hour long cycle; you have some choice about it).

Here are the specs: J2B918SELSS - GE Profileâ„¢ 30" Free-Standing Dual-Fuel Double Oven Range - Product Details

Here's the range:









If anyone can say why I shouldn't buy this, speak now or forever hold your peace!

Mezz


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi Mezz ...

Is the broiler down at the bottom?

I can't give a thumbs up or down on the range because I don't know enough about 'em. However, having used crummy or unsatisfactory ranges for many years, I know what it's like to not be able to cook as you'd like. I hope this is "the one" for you. Good luck!

Shel


----------



## siduri (Aug 13, 2006)

I bought a range a couple of years ago, and the two main criteria i used were that my pans should fit in the oven, four cookie sheets at a time (this means width and depth, but american stoves are deeper than italian ones are so that shouldn;t be a problem) and that there is enough space between the burners to get five frying pans on the top. Not that i often need five frying pans, but sometimes i need one in the front and one in the back and many stoves don't have room for that.
For my part, i don;t like convection ovens, but that's a personal choice. I don;t like hot air heaters for the house either. I find they (both) dry stuff out. I like old fashioned fire to cook. But that's more a personal preference. good luck!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Shel, the broiler is in the main chamber. Truth be known, I don't often use the broiler of whatever range I happen to own; things either char or bake without browning too well, so I pan-broil and finish in the oven instead.

This model has one of the largest ovens of any home model currently available. I will take two half-sheet pans with me when I visit the store a bit later this month to see how much room there is. It has three oven racks as does my current range, so that would be the same and is adequate for my needs.


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Mezz,

That's the one I was thinking of too (though I've never worked with a convection oven before). We really want/need two ovens. Did the sales people say to you that the lower oven would indeed work as an oven and not just as a warmer?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Yes, it does- 150-450 degrees, but it doesn't have convection. I think you can fit two 13X9 pans in it, according to the saleswoman. (I actually trust her; I did business with her when we bought our temple's new electric cooktop and had a good experience with her.)


----------



## muscat (Nov 28, 2006)

I have no hard opinions for you, but I have recently been researching the HECK out of ranges, and I came very close to buying that very one. It looked pretty good on all the reviews, came recommended by salespeople (for what that is worth) and it seemed very solid in the store. I opted for Bosch instead, but it was a close race. I dont think you'll be unhappy.


----------



## gonefishin (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi Phoebe. You have to pay particular attention to the model numbers. GE has made this same oven in a model that had only a warming drawer on the bottom...and the upgraded model that the lower oven operates from 150-450 (like the model Mezz is looking at).

Mezz,
We have this particular model (except in black). You do get a lot of nice features for an affordable price (without getting into the big boy ranges with huge prices).

GE did a nice job at placing five burners in a somewhat workable order on a 30" range. It's the best use of space I've seen on a 30" oven. The burners themselves are of so-so quality but give you a decent flame and a variety of burners.

IMO the oven leaves a bit to be desired. I'm not happy with the exposed heating element on the top and especially the bottom. I believe the new (current year) model is supposed to have a sealed bottom burner (mezz...look into this and make sure you get a current model!). What I did in mine was I bought a huge rectangle cooking stone that covers the entire bottom. It certainly woks out well...but it does take up a grate(but at least the cooking element isn't exposed!)

The convection oven is one of the small fan types that blow the heated air right on your food. I've nothing against convection...but I certainly have something against these little fan type ovens. It just gets me mad!  

The grates are not of the nice quality of some of the nicer ovens. They'll do...but a bit of a disappointment.

The broiler has been more difficult to use than my previous gas broiler. It does get hotter...but it just seems to scorch very easily. I need more experimenting/practice I guess.

The bottom oven is a nice plus but a very odd size. Mezz...bring some of the things that you are planning to use in the bottom oven as well. We do like ours...but the size is a bit odd.

Cleaning? We have the black...which actually does look kind of nice. But boy oh boy is it tough to clean.

GE? Well...you know I've gotten burnt on the GE Advantium. As far as I'm concerned the item shouldn't have been brought to market in it's recent versions. So I'm a little bitter about GE. 

But...all in all. We enjoy the overall performance of the oven for the money we had to spend.

(Don't forget your 220V outlet)

good luck,
dan


----------



## nofifi (Jan 14, 2007)

Gonefishing: A tip for cleaning black appliances. Get a microfiber cloth!! I use only a brand called MagicMaid or MajicMaid. I love these cloths for all cleaning glass, etc. Never streaks, no chemicals, just hot water and squeeze as tightly as you can. I clean my outside windows in hot sun and they never streak. You can find these on the internet ranging from $10 to $12 each but they last forever!! The trick is never use bleach or fabric softener and just let air dry (although coming right out of the washing machine I seem to always find something else to wipe).


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Mezz: So how's the new GE?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Oops.......


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I'd forgotten this thread- thanks for resurrecting it!

I got the stove earlier in the week. Prior to that I had to have the electrician come and put in a 220 line and the plumber come to move the gas line because it was 1" too far away. That all cost about $500. Because of the orientation of the power plug and the outlet, the stove is 4" away from the wall, so the electrician will have to come back. My husband says he may be able to reorient it himself but he isn't sure.

As for the cooking: it works fine and the cooktop is easier to clean up. I have to admit I thought something was wrong with the oven the first time I used it. You may remember my old oven was gas; I always heard the "whoosh" as the oven burners ignited. I waited..... then gave myself a







for not remembering! I used the grill last night on some chicken patties and it was just fine. I haven't done any baking yet but I expect to before long.

You really can fit two 13X9 pans or one half-sheet pan in the lower oven.

So far, so good!


----------

